# F250 6.0 Overheating?



## Andeker (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been advised by my dealer that I need to install a reverse fan clutch on my 2003 F250 6.0L to keep it from overheating while plowing. More specifically while running down the road with the plow blocking the airflow through the grill?

Have you experienced this?


Is it really a problem?

Pushing snow in Missouri.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lowering your plow a little should help

im wondering if you have other problems. the only time i have ever seen the temp gauge move up on either of my 7.3s was once with the plow on and pulling a skidloader down the 4 lane at 75 mph

hope i have helped


----------



## Andeker (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I haven't actually plowed with this truck. This is the first diesel that I have owned. I struck up a conversation with a service guy at the dealer where I bought the truck. I know that he pushes snow with a 250 and he was the one that mentioned it to me. I searched many, many threads here and have found no one with this issue. Just thought that I would ask.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

the cooling system for these trucks are more than big enough

i think he was trying to sell you ****t


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have never had, or heard of a truck overheating while plowing snow when the temps are 20 degrees......thats not exactly summer weather.......


----------



## noluck (Oct 23, 2006)

just wanted to let you know i have plowed w/ 6.0 since 03 never overheated. I did have a problem in the summer temp guage pegged. replaced water pump (warranty) replaced again w/ updat. apparently cover was warping causing the inside mechanism to fail. no problems now.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it has been know to occur....do not waste money until it does...mine does not

it is a real deal thing...no lies there...but not all trucks do it...mostly the morons running 80mph with plow all the way up in october and march


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Plus most plow manufacturers state to NOT transport plows over a certain speed. There's a few reasons, road safety and air flow to the radiator. Not only the engines running hot but now the transmission may be too. Since it's not flowing air to the radiator the trans coolers not getting air either. Listen to the 6.0's engine sound. You will hear the fan clutch making the engine roar when it's warmer then normal. The sound will make a drastic change when the clutch disengages. I drive all 3 versions of the PowerStroke on a regular basis.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you have the plow prep package? My '05 overheated before I changed the fan to the one for the plow prep.

Also, there was an update for the early model '06s that installed a jumper switch to run the fan earlier.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

My 03 7.3 never overheated, even on the highway. 

My 05 would overheat driving up 31 at 50mph, lower the plow and all was fine.

My 08 has no problems.

I'm not sure if any have the plow prep package..........


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

I had to do the same thing to my 05 F-350. I didn't have a plow prep fan on and the fan wasn't kicking on early enough to keep it cool. Even lowering my plow nearly to the ground while driving down the road wouldn't keep it cool enough, plow is too tall to allow that.

I ponied up the 150 bucks, I think, it cost me to buy it and spent 1 hour putting it on and no more problems.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

ANGLE YOUR BLADE IN TRANSPORT...This will allow air flow to your radiator.
I will not drive down the highway without my blade angled.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Never heard of this, I have a 7.3, 6.0 and 6.4 and none of them have ever overheated, even after plowing for over 24 hours straight, no engine turn off. But we don't do a lot of highway driving either, in fact I don't think we do any. JMO


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bladescape2;693844 said:


> ANGLE YOUR BLADE IN TRANSPORT...This will allow air flow to your radiator.
> I will not drive down the highway without my blade angled.


Don't that make drivers in car or van get mad because angle plow push wind to side?

My Friend do angle plow to save little gas but I have see several drivers stare like What hell why you angle plow to blow us off road. I see car moving little but they was try control to stay on road. That was 55 mph road.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I couldn't care less about the "wind" my plow blows off while driving.

I care about how it's safer, makes my plow not as wide as it would be straight, and gives my working it's butt of engines air flow in transport.


----------

